# Memorial Day Weekend



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, it looks like I'll finally get down to Wildwood Crest this weekend! Our weekends have been so busy (that is to say, my kids have very busy social calendars!) I haven't been able to get out of Brooklyn  

Anyway, if plans hold, I'll be there early Friday evening 

Does anyone have a report for the area, what's biting, what bait their hitting etc? Can't wait to get out there!!!

Hope to see some of you folks down there.

PS, while its great to have a day off, please remember the spirit of the day. God Bless the Men and Women of our Armed Services, Past and Present.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Surf fishing Stone Harbor*

To answer Dave Hunt-Fished the beaches of Stone Harbor this past Monday. Saw two huge stripers caught from the surf Monday AM and then early afternoon. Bait of choice was clam. I got into some nice sized bluefish using some pieces of left over striper from one of the fish caught next to me. Also caught three kingfish, one a very nice sized one, on bloodworms. Boy, are they dear $$$$ this year. Going to give it a shot this week-end. Can't wait!! Tight lines.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Smicky,

Thanks for the info. Can't wait for Saturday!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

How did you do,Dave?


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

SKUNKED!

I got a very late start on Saturday, we hadn't opened up yet so we had some cleaning to do and I wound up waiting for the cable guy  

I took my 2 sons to North Wildwood for the last 2 hours of the incoming. It was a mob seen but we stayed anyway. Lots of people sunbathing, not many swimming so they weren't an obstacle. The real pains in the butt were the PWCs. Hey, it's public beach and they were there first, but with all the water they have at there disposal you'd think they'd have the common sense not to not run right across the area where people are fishing, oh well!

The good news is my 8 year old had a blast just playing in the water. My 15 year old enjoyed being able to cast a line again and I think he REALLY enjoyed the scenery (it looked like a bikini festival out there  

That little beach lost quite a bit of sand over the winter, bad news for the people that like the free sunbathing but I think it will be good news for the fishing.

Sunday AM I went to Cape May inlet. I put on the waders and spent about three hours casting artificials to no avail! Didn't see anyone else score either. Aside from the nats it was a beautiful morning.

If I get out at all this weekend it will be here at home (either in Brooklyn or Staten Island) but I should be back down the weekend of the 13th.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

IMHO,a lil eye candy....ie.....bikini's or barely covered body parts...will cure any skunk.

Sorry to hear of your mis fortunes on the water,but as long as the kids are having fun....that's what matters...a fish on yer hook is just a bonus.


Tight lines,hope to see ya and fish with ya @ the Hudson River get2gether


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Couldn't agree more. I love to go FISHING. If I'm lucky enough to be CATCHING, that's gravy!


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Memorial Day week-end*

Fished Stone Harbor Beaches hard Fri., Sat., and part of Suunday. Don't know what happened Sat. AM just after sun up but I hooked into three stripers within an hour of each other. Sorry to say that I lost the first two, one was a huge one. The third was 23" so he went back. Heard the same report from at least 4 other guys over the week-end fishing the surf that the striper bite, for some reason, really turned on Sat. AM, about 2 hrs. after high tide. Was using clam chunks on a trailer rig. Only other fish I caught in that time was a 19" blue on mackrel.


----------

